# Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...



## Francis80 (17. April 2007)

Hey Leute!
ihr hattet mir echt schon gut geholfen (vorallem LEIF) was die
neueinrichtung meines teiches betraff! so jetzt will ich nen MÖNCH bauen.

hat jemand ne bildliche anleitung oder verlinkung zu ner seite wo mo man ihn nachbauen kann?

Wo bekommt man günstig forellenzuchtfutter her?

wie oft werden die fische gefüttert?

ist eine futteranlage rendabel?

wenn ja wo bekommt man sowas und wieviel kostet sie?

wünsch euch nen schönen Tag!!!


----------



## igler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

Hallo
Du kannst einen Mönch aus Holz bauen oder eine Schalung anfertigen und aus Beton gießen, Beton würde ich dir empfehlen, eine Anleitung wie man das baut habe ich im Kopf, ist aber einfach,schau dir mal so einen Mönch irgendwo an dann ist es einfach so einen Mönch herzustellen auf jeden Fall würde ich dir vorschlagen eine Bodenplatte im Teich zu gießen.
MfG


----------



## igler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

Da du so viele Fragen hast würde ich dir vorschlagen daß du dir ein Buch über Forellenzucht kaufst.
MfG


----------



## Leif (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

Hallo,

ich schreibe heute Abend gegen halb Zehn ungefähr.
Muss jetzt leider los.


----------



## holle (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

hab hier was gefunden: 

mönch mit einfachem und doppeltem ablaufsystem


----------



## Leif (18. April 2007)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*



Francis80 schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> ihr hattet mir echt schon gut geholfen (vorallem LEIF) was die
> neueinrichtung meines teiches betraff! so jetzt will ich nen MÖNCH bauen.
> 
> ...



So,

da ist der Leif wieder.
Immer wenn ich dir sage das ich schreibe kommt was dazwischen.
Also wegen dem Mönch muss ich mal meine Linkliste durchwühlen.
Wegen forellenfutter kannst du mich anschreiben.
Kenne da gute Quellen.
Ich füttere ausschließlich (da wo ich füttere) Biomar.
Was anderes kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
Eine Futteranlage ist mit Sicherheit nix schlechtes-
Dort gibt es qualitative Unterschiede.
Erstens, die Versorgungsart.
Es gibt welche mit Uhrwerk, mit Solarenergie, mit Elektromotor und mit Pendel.
Die billigste Alternative ist der pendel-Futterautomat.
Allerdings müsstest du die Gedanken machen, wie du ihn fest machen willst.
Es gibt bestimmte Arme, die aber 150€ kosten.
Falls einer nen Angebot hat, bin ich immer mit einem offenen Ohr da.
Die Pendelfutterautomaten  gibt es meistens in drei größen. (es gibt auch andere größen!)
10, 30 oder 60kg Futter kannst du einfüllen.
Die Fische lernen relativ schnell mit dem pendel zu arbeiten.
Du kannst auch die Futtermenge pro Pendelschlag einstellen.
Die peise liegen zwischen 60 und 100€, je nach Größe.
Ich muss ehrlicherweise auch sgen, das sie beliebtes Diebesgut sind.
Aber wie schon vorhin geschrieben, tust du dir mit einer Sache keinen Gefallen.
Billiges forellenfutter ist auch billig und erfüllt weder einen gewünschten Wachstum, noch Fleischqualität oder sonstiges.
Habe schon Forellen geshen, die Fleisch hatten, was man als Wackelpudding hätte anbieten können.
Wenn du fragen zur pelletgröße haben solltest oder die Bezugsquellen, dann kannst du mich anschreiben.


----------



## Francis80 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

Is ja kein problem!
ist auf jeden fall nen guter tipp.
werd mich mal über die verschieden  futteranlagen erkundigen.

wie futterst du am tag?


----------



## Leif (18. April 2007)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

und dann habe ich Pendelfutterautomaten mit Biomarfutter.


----------



## igler (18. April 2007)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*



> Eine Futteranlage ist mit Sicherheit nix schlechtes-
> Dort gibt es qualitative Unterschiede.
> Erstens, die Versorgungsart.


Der Nachteil die Fische wachsen auseinander,somit ist ein sortieren der Fische nötig.
MfG


----------



## hechtangler_tom (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Anleitung zum Bau eines Mönches. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

Schau mal bei agk die haben fertige mönchteile zum günstigen preis!!! www.agk-kronawitter.de


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Anleitung zum Bau eines Mönches. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?



Was für ein Typ Mönch soll es denn sein ?

#h


----------



## hechtangler_tom (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

Hallo Fischpaule,

das weis ich selber nicht. Habe aber bei dem Link festgestellt, dass so ein Mönch eine recht kostspielige angelegenheit ist. Da ich meinen Weiher nicht jährlich ablassen möchte muss es vielleicht gar kein Mönch sein. Gibt es billigere Möglichkeiten einen Ablauf/Abfluss zu bauen?


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

Wenn du das selbst baust, muss sowas auch nicht 400 Euronen kosten...
Es gibt schon noch andere Möglichkeiten, nur sind diese mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da sie durch Eis oder unachtsame Bedienung zur Undichtigkeit führen können - Wenn du einen massiven Mönch aus Eichenholz baust, überlebt dieser dich - es ist also eine einmalige Investition....

Wie groß und tief ist denn dein Teich und hast du schon ein Ablaufrohr auf Bodentiefe liegen ?

#h


----------



## Hirtabua (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

Hallo zusammen,
als einfache Möglichkeit für einen Mönch habe ich an meinen Teichen seit ein paar Jahren eine Eigenkostruktion die sich für mich zumindest bewährt hat. Im Prinzip handelt es sich duch ein Standrohr mit Steckverbindung, das mit einem geschlitzten Überrohr, ebenfalls mit Steckverbindung, in einem Betonsockel an der Teichsohle, miteinander verbunden sind. So eine wirre Kurzbeschreiung   
Gebaut habe ich meine Abläufe mit KG-Rohren. Der Durchmesser orientiert sich natürlich an der Größe des Teiches bzw. der Durchflussmenge. Kann leider zur Zeit keine Bilderhochladen sorry


----------



## Fischpaule (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

Das wäre eine dieser Lösungen und dazu noch die einfachste und kostengünstigste Variante - aber wie schon geschrieben, sind solche Konstruktionen u.U. mit "Sie" anzusprechen 

#h


----------



## Hirtabua (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

Wieso mit Sie ansprechen, welche Probleme siehst du im Zusammenhang mit diesen "günstigen Lösungen", der einzige Mangel der mir da spontan zu meiner Konstruktion einfällt wäre dass kein stufenweises Ablassen eines Teiches funktioniert, da es nur ein Rohr statt mehrerer Staubretter zur Wasserstandsreguleirung gibt.


----------



## Fischpaule (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

Moin 
Auch das läßt sich regeln, in dem man das senkrechte Rohr aus mehreren Teilstücken fertigt oder es drehbar lagert, dann braucht man auch kein geschlitztes - nur wäre mir die Sache bei starker Eisbedeckung oder wenn man mal unachtsam dagegenstößt unheimlich - auch ist es halt immer schwierig, darauf zu achten, daß keine Jungfische entwischen und trotzdem das Laub nix verstopft....
Für kleinere Teiche alles machbar aber wenn du einige ha hast, sieht das schon anders aus.

#h


----------



## Forellenzemmel (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> Auch das läßt sich regeln, in dem man das senkrechte Rohr aus mehreren Teilstücken fertigt oder es drehbar lagert, dann braucht man auch kein geschlitztes - nur wäre mir die Sache bei starker Eisbedeckung oder wenn man mal unachtsam dagegenstößt
> #h


 
Einen Eisenstab auf die Länge kürzen, am Ufer fest ((!)) anbringen und dann mit einem Gewicht, z.B.  einer sandgefüllten Bierflasche, welche in das Rohr gehängt wird die ganze Sache absichern.

Alles dreimal sichern, fällt Dir das Gewicht in das Rohr hast Du ein echtes Problem am Krümmer - und da das meist auch der Grundablauf ist, kannst Du dann denn Teich nicht mal mehr ablassen um das zu richten...

Geht bei mir allerdings schon seit über zwanzig Jahen problemlos gut - an nem Mönch kann auch was passieren.

Stefan


Stefan


----------



## Kisters (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Anleitung zum Bau eines Mönches. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


 
Hier zwei Fotos, wie das Ergebnis aussehen sollte...

Gruß
Kisters


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*



Kisters schrieb:


> Hier zwei Fotos, wie das Ergebnis aussehen sollte...
> 
> Gruß
> Kisters



Schaut gut aus, aber bei Eisdruck auf die obere Hälfte bricht sie wahrscheinlich ab und das Wasser läuft raus.


----------



## Kisters (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus, aber bei Eisdruck auf die obere Hälfte bricht sie wahrscheinlich ab und das Wasser läuft raus.


 
Moin,


kann nicht passieren weil:
bei angestautem Teich im vorderen Bereich Staubretter eingesetzt sind, die den Druck des Eises aufnehmen
in den Aufsatzflächen von Ober- und Unterteil sind Nuten eingearbeitet die mit einer Betonmischung zusammengesetzt werden
in den Betonteilen Baustahlmatten eingearbeitet sind
hochwertiger Beton verarbeitet wurde
Das sind keine Spielzeuge hier die Daten vom Unterteil:

L x B x H 60 cm x 60 cm x 60 cm 
Die Wandstärke 10 cm
Die Nuten 3 cm x 3 cm
Bodenplatte 8 cm
Ablaufrohr DN 150
Gewicht ca. 280 Kg

Bei Teichen mit Durchfluss gibt es eh keine Probleme da die Wasserbewegung den Mönch Eisfrei hält.

In Teichen ohne Durchfluß heben sich die Kräfte des Eises auf, da sich dann innerhalb und außerhalb des Mönches Eis bilden würde.

Mein Vater und ich haben diese Mönche seit ca. 40 Jahren im Einsatz bislang gab es keinerlei Probleme. Um so älter die Teile sind desto fester wird der Beton.


Gruß
Kisters


----------



## Werner1 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

Hallo Kisters,

wo habt ihr die dinger erworben?

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Kisters (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

Hallo Werner1,

ich bin in Besitz einer eigenen Stahlform mit der ich die Mönche selber herstellen kann. Das hat den Vorteil, dass ich mir die Teile so bauen kann wie ich Sie gerade brauche. 

So kann ich z.B. selbst die Gesamthöhe festlegen in dem ich nur soviel Beton in die Form gebe wie erforderlich ist, oder durch Einbau einer entsprechenden KG Muffe den Durchmesser des Abflussrohres annehmen. Außerdem kann ich die Anzahl der Nuten die die Bretter und Siebe aufnehmen selbst bestimmen.

Hast Du Interesse an solchen Mönchen? 

Ich habe noch einige Ober- und Unterteile liegen die ich abgeben könnte, da ich für meine Teichanlage weniger gebraucht habe als geplant war. 

Gruß
Kisters


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

#r Klasse Sache


----------



## fischjuergen (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

hallo,
da der beitrag ja schon ne weile her ist, möchte ich mal fragen ob du noch solche mönchteile anzubieten hast?
außerdem ist mir empfohlen worden, einen mönch aus holz zu bauen, der garantiert 15 jahre hält.
was denkst du denn darüber?


----------



## Fishermansfriend2 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

hallo,
ein mönch aus holz taugt meiner meinung nach nich so viel. Ich habe mir meinen Mönch aus 3er Blech gemacht, U-eisen rein geschweißt, unten ne Platte ran, Loch rein geflext, n' Rohr ran geschweißt und natürlich verzinken lassen - FERTIG und hält EWIG!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (7. November 2010)

*AW: Bau eines Mönches und Zubehör...*

Wieso Mönche selber anfertigen, wenn sie fertig zu Beziehen sind!

Hama-Mönche
91578 Leutershausen/Mittelfranken
Tel. 09823/92910 - Fax (09823)929129


----------

